

Help my startup pick a new logo - axiom
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LPRWKT5

======
jskopek
Hey guys

As an employee at Top Hat Monocle, I hope I can answer some of the questions
that have been brought up:

We started out as an iphone gaming company, but did a 180 shift very early on
and are now in the process of relaunching the company as an education software
company.

One of the goals with the logo redesign was to retain the quirkiness of the
name (it's been scoring very well among our current users), but we want to
shift the focus more towards the icon, for a couple of reasons:

\- we want to be able to use the logo on stationary, tshirts, the product,
application icons

\- we're targeting the academic market

\- it gives us a lot more flexibility with how we name our products in the
future

Thanks for all the feedback! It's all incredibly helpful

~~~
angelbob
_it's been scoring very well among our current users_

Sampling bias at its best :-)

------
alabut
It depends on what the rest of the site design is as well - it's hard to judge
the logo in isolation. It's the same concept as pairing wines with cheese.

For example, A is the most neutral and could go well with a modern layout, G
is minimal while still having an old school flourish and can match up with a
similar design if the designer had the chops to pull it off, and the rest are
bit crowded and overdone, which means they probably wouldn't sit well in a
cluttered interface but could look good if they were showcased on a simple
site.

------
tomkarlo
Ah, the lazyweb at it's best.

Have you thought about a rename? That's a hell of a mouthful for a company
that's not the result of some kind of international M&A event.

------
peteysd
It would help to know what your business name is, and what your business does.
Otherwise there is nothing to base a decision on, other than "it's pretty."

~~~
Frazzydee
I'm guessing this is the startup: <http://tophatmonocle.com/>

"Top Hat Monocle develops mobile applications for the Apple iPhone with focus
on games and interactive applications."

------
dirtbox
Being honest, I'm not particularly enamoured by any of those in the main link
or singularly any in the second.

I'd probably go for the hat in this:
<http://99designs.com/designs/3702194-original> Combined with the monocle and
text placement in this: <http://99designs.com/designs/3682895-original>

Although not with those particular fonts. Something deco and 20's would be
nice. Cicle or even Futura would work at the right weights.

------
dwohlfahrt
Man, only if <http://www.modernballots.com> (from this thread earlier today ->
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1115385>) supported images (or better
yet, some kind of web markup, i.e. textile) as "candidates" this would make
for a great use of the site, seeing as I don't love or hate any of the logos
and would find giving each a star rating much more appropriate.

bradbeattie, i hope you're reading this thread :)

~~~
bradbeattie
Styling needs a bit of work, but textile is up and running. See
<http://modernballots.com/photo/vote> as an example. Enjoy!

------
asolove
Design isn't merely taste. That you can't immediately rule out half of them
says you don't really know what you want the logo to convey. Some of these
logos say "playfully campy," some "serious" and some "5 year old with
clipart." We can help pick which achieves any particular goal, but you better
start by being sure about the goal.

~~~
axiom
Ah, good point. If you look at the brief at 99designs it does a better job of
explaining what we're going for. <http://99designs.com/contests/36804>

But I'd say "playfully campy" is a pretty good summary :)

------
petesalty
My criteria for this is always can I print it on a t-shirt in one color (i.e.
black ink on white t-shirt in this case). If it works on t-shirts it works on
business cards, stickers, etc. Keeps it simple and keeps promo items cost down
in the early days.

So in short B (that's how I voted).

------
angelbob
The grayscale one will give you fits when/if you need to use cheap printing in
black and white.

Similarly, the ones with a lot of fiddly detail will be harder to render well
on paper.

------
yesimahuman
I would suggest the ones that don't look like sperms :)

------
bayleo
Given no other information I think I prefer (c).

~~~
pbhjpbhj
(f) for me but it depends on how you intend to fit it in the design, (f) is a
bit tall.

Also I'd call it "Top Hat & Monocle" as I think this flows better, turn the
cord into an ampersand.

------
axiom
Also: <http://99designs.com/contests/36804>

~~~
uptown
I'd go with this one instead: [http://99designs.com/logo-design/contests/logo-
shiny-tech-st...](http://99designs.com/logo-design/contests/logo-shiny-tech-
startup-36804/entries/83) Just modify the text so it's not 3D, and the other
elements so they translate well to a black & white printing without the need
for shading.

------
fnid2
i dont know what it is, so i don't know. is it a pharmacy or a search engine?

